# real forced induction....



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: real forced induction.... (the_q_jet)*

o milanta


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: real forced induction.... (shortshiften)*

that has no car attached to it. talk about weight reduction! also, i think that cardboard in the compressor housing wouldn't stand a chance


----------



## elements757 (Sep 24, 2005)

Any specs or links?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (elements757)*

yeah, A/R ..... GIANT
trim...... GIANT
housing...... stage eleventeen.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

Max CFM: Hurricane


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_Max CFM: Katrina


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Those injectors are 152lb injectors.....








He's running 16 of them, each one of them will support 275hp @ 80% duty cycle








I think he wants to make power, he could also be running methanol and the hp levels would drop by half, either way, it's fken scary


----------



## ACschnitzer23 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

That has nothing on a chipped 1.8T


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (ACschnitzer23)*

Something fishy is going on in here


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (ACschnitzer23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACschnitzer23* »_That has nothing on a chipped 1.8T 






















true story.....


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

is this guy aiming for 4000 hp or what?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

how/where are you going to mount a transmission to that engine????


----------



## ThisOneTime (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (phatvw)*


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: real forced induction.... (the_q_jet)*

Whats that little rail right inside the curl of the exhaust headers? Some kind of exhaust recirculation or secondary air injection? Or maybe an oil channel?

Whole series:
http://paulpowellperformance.c...6.jpg
http://paulpowellperformance.c...7.jpg
http://paulpowellperformance.c...8.jpg
http://paulpowellperformance.c...9.jpg
http://paulpowellperformance.c...0.jpg
http://paulpowellperformance.c...1.jpg
http://paulpowellperformance.c...2.jpg
http://paulpowellperformance.c...3.jpg
http://paulpowellperformance.c...4.jpg
http://paulpowellperformance.c...5.jpg
http://paulpowellperformance.c...6.jpg
http://paulpowellperformance.c...7.jpg
http://paulpowellperformance.c...8.jpg



_Modified by phatvw at 7:07 PM 2-21-2008_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: real forced induction.... (phatvw)*

Can anyone Identify those inj?








Bosch 'hi-flow'
Looks like an alcohol fueling system....

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: real forced induction.... (Jefnes3)*

thats a turbo off a small locomotive or large generator, looks good


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: real forced induction.... (KubotaPowered)*

you so didnt steal my post


----------



## thepoloplaya (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: real forced induction.... (KubotaPowered)*

Holy turbo lag


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: real forced induction.... (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Whats that little rail right inside the curl of the exhaust headers? Some kind of exhaust recirculation or secondary air injection? Or maybe an oil channel?

_Modified by phatvw at 7:07 PM 2-21-2008_

coolant rail, the audi 20v 5cyl guys do it on the big hp rallye motors, in fact i think 034 motorsport offers this as an option when getting your 16v/20v 4cyl/20v 5cyl heads worked on


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: real forced induction.... (the4ork)*

WOWSERS


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: real forced induction.... (EuroSpec GTI vr6)*

whats it going in?


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

should drop right in a MK1 rabbit


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: real forced induction.... (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Can anyone Identify those inj?








Bosch 'hi-flow'
Looks like an alcohol fueling system....

-Jeffrey Atwood

Got four in front of me, 280150830 is the part number, can be used wiwth Alky....


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: real forced induction.... (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Got four in front of me, 280150830 is the part number, can be used wiwth Alky....

those injectors sound familiar.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: real forced induction.... (thepoloplaya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepoloplaya* »_Holy turbo lag









Why, it's probably over 700ci. Turbo is probably off a 20L diesel








Definitely a meth setup, no IC and it looks like cooling only to the heads.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: real forced induction.... (thepoloplaya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepoloplaya* »_Holy turbo lag









Antilag = full boost at the line


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: real forced induction.... (Fahrvergnuugen)*

I have been trying to find a source for that orange protective covering ... I know Earl's makes one, but our suppliers don't carry it for some reason.
Very nice build!


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: real forced induction.... (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_I have been trying to find a source for that orange protective covering ... I know Earl's makes one, but our suppliers don't carry it for some reason.
Very nice build!

Aeroquip Firesleeve
http://www.racerpartswholesale...leeve


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: real forced induction.... (the_q_jet)*

that is pretty serious


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: real forced induction.... (need_a_VR6)*

Looks like Big Block Chevy Stuff.....Aftermarket block unknown aftermarket heads..........Looking like Alky......the smallest ci for this will be 396 CI.
So we know it's larger than that.....whatever it's for it's serious...........
But I stopped careing about anything made by the big "3" 20 years ago......
SO that's where it ends for me.........................
Yes it's Huge HP...more than 1000 without breaking a sweat......so let your minds go nuts.
THis kind of setup goes 1000 HP NA. on a single 4BBL carb no less......In the 468 CI range for a super gass 9.90 car....
but again ..................
I don't know or care


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: real forced induction.... (Salsa GTI)*

Need video and dyno graph.
And a video with the lights off.. I bet it glows really nice.


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: real forced induction.... (xanthus)*

I'm 99% sure that Fram oil filter will assplode from the oil pressure.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: real forced induction.... (crashnburn987)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crashnburn987* »_I'm 99% sure that Fram oil filter will assplode from the oil pressure. 

Thats an HP series filter, stonger can and seals its not the typical fram filter


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: real forced induction.... (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Thats an HP series filter, stonger can and seals its not the typical fram filter

touche


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: real forced induction.... (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_
Aeroquip Firesleeve
http://www.racerpartswholesale...leeve

Ordered from them before,good guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Markku let me know how many feet you need.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: real forced induction.... (shortshiften)*

whats the Size of that motor


----------



## Charles R (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: real forced induction.... (crashnburn987)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crashnburn987* »_I'm 99% sure that Fram oil filter will assplode from the oil pressure. 

http://store.summitracing.com/...0+150+
400psi burst.
I use an HP1 on my Aircooled VW racer.


----------

